# My Mock Draft (Post Lottery) *Last one*



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This thread is empty right now, but once it happens, I am going to fill in all the blanks.

FIRST ROUND
*1. Orlando Magic - Emeka Okafor 6'9 PF*
Notes: With the first pick being made on May 26th 2004, Orlando will take Emeka Okafor will the No. 1 pick. However, it remains to be seen if T-Mac will even be on this team next year. Now if T-Mac is on this team, the Magic have to find a taker for Gooden and maybe Howard, but after the horrendous season they had a year ago, who would want them? I think it is safe to say that Okafor will move into the starting lineup at PF and Orlando will try to make a run at Mark Blount, Brendan Haywood or Erick Dampier to fill their C spot. If they can fill the C spot, and trade Gooden for a capable SF, they might be alright. Should be an interesting off-season in Orlando. The best thing for them is that the hardest part (getting Okafor) is over.

*2. LA Clippers - Luol Deng 6'8 SF *
Notes: This could be any number of picks, but conventional wisdom leads you to believe that the Clips would take Dwight Howard. With Brand, Wilcox and Ely, taking Howard would be akin to having a brainfart, while doing heroine, flying an airplane. A recipe for disaster. So the Clips will do the smart thing and take Luol Deng. Deng is another one of those Duke solid citizens and should pair nicely with Maggette at the wings. This makes things interesting for Quentin Richardson. The Clips are obviously not going to get Kobe, but they can still keep Q and make him the starting SG while having Deng and Bobby Simmons as the wings off the bench. This team is very interesting and if they can re-sign Q for a reasonable sized deal and bring in someone like Jamal Crawford (who desperately wants to play the PG spot), the Clips future is looking up. Mike Dunleavy would have with an improving Kaman, a healthy Jaric, Maggette and Brand a team capable of making a run to the playoffs. Not mention a PG in Crawford with something to prove to the Bulls. 

The Chicago Bulls trade the Eddie Robinson, No. 3 & No. 32nd pick for Matt Harpring, No. 14, No. 16 and a future first round pick. 
*3. Utah Jazz (from the Chicago Bulls) - Andris Biedrins 6'11 PF/C *
Notes: The Bulls trade this pick because they have no idea what to do, now that Deng is off the board. The smart thing to do would be to trade with Utah and get some of those picks because the 14 and 16 could help you even more than the 3 pick next year. Utah trades up because they are in love with Biedrins and he finally provides them with the toughness they need in the paint, moving AK-47 to his rightful position of SF. Getting rid of Harpring also makes this officially Kirilenko's team and the Jazz still have the 21 and the 32 (which is like an extra first round pick) to fill roster spots as well as maybe get a steal. 

*4. Charlotte Bobcats - Dwight Howard 6'11 PF/C *
Notes: The happiest person in the draft lottery room had to be Bernie Bickerstaff. Knowing the Clips would not draft a 4th PF and the Jazz want to go foreign, the guy they hoped would drop to them does. Howard is going to start from jump for this expansion team and that will only speed up his development. Charlotte gets a Christian oriented ball player with high values and character to rebuild the community (after what Shinn/Woolridge did to them). By the time the Bobcats have the money to spend on quality players, Dwight Howard might be ready to ascend to star status. This is a great pick for them because believe it or not, he might have another 2 inches in him. I know they were talking about not taking a HS player, but that was before Dwight Howard fell to them. A good religious character guy (w/ talent) in the Bible Belt, is just the type of person needed to breathe life back into this city from a bball standpoint. 

*5. Washington Wizards - Martynas Andriuskevicius 7'2 C*
Notes: Marty is going to stay in the draft and the Wiz are going to let him stay overseas for a year because if reports are true and he is a young Sabas (even a poor man's Sabas), you have got to take him here if you are Washington. Re-sign Brendan Haywood for a season and then wait for Marty to come over and play with Kwame Brown. The Wizards are really in a good position and if they can come out of this draft with a Center, they did a very good job. Marty's high low game should complement Brown very well and keep him at the PF spot (which would not of happened had Okafor been the pick). Now if Washington can keep the injuries down and move Stackhouse somewhere, then next year they might be in the playoffs instead of the lottery. 

*6. Atlanta Hawks - Shaun Livingston 6'7 PG *
Notes: The Hawks are going to slowly rebuild this franchise and the chance to take a Magic Johnson-lite PG in Livingston is going to be the pick here. A lot of people think they should go for the local boy in Josh Smith, but the facts are, Livingston is the best passer in the draft (outside of Telfair) and his court vision will fit great with Diaw, Terry and the other players they decide to build around. Atlanta has money and will try to fill their holes in the frontcourt through FA. Jason Terry should play well with Livingston because let's face it. Terry wants to shoot the rock, and he is damn good at it, but taking a flyer on Livingston and putting him with Allen Iverson-lite, is probably the best situation for the Hawks as they re-grow the franchise. If Livingston can even be half the player he has been billed to be, this pick was a success for the Hawks. 

*7. Phoenix Suns - Devin Harris 6'3 PG *
Notes: I know Phoenix is said to be high on Ben Gordon, as am I, but with their style of play, Devin Harris is the right pick for the Suns. If the Suns get Harris, they have no need to pursue Steve Nash, because this guy might be Steve Nash with defense. He can defend the ball and he pushes the rock like a madman. With Marion-Amare and Joe Johnson out there, expect alley-oop Central. If Harris is drafted by the Suns, expect him to be in contention for ROY. The style of play D'Antoni wants to play just fits this guy so well that IMO, if he is here it is a no-brainer. Pick up Okur in FA and this is a playoff team (w/ or w/o Vujanic). 

*8. Toronto Raptors - Ben Gordon 6'2 PG*
Notes: Again, at first I thought Ben Gordon would be the pick of the Suns and I realized that the Raps need Gordon's more than Harris because like the Suns, their style of play is conducive to Gordon's game. Gordon doesn't need the ball to be effective, which is good because he is playing with Jalen Rose who loves handling the ball. Gordon however, since he is playing with Rose and Carter, will get a ton of open jump shots. One thing "Gentle Ben" can do is knock down jumpers. Leaving him open is going to be a death knell to opponents because a) he can stick the shot consistently and b) he is not afraid to take big shots in the crunch. His ability to stretch the D with his shooting ability should also make it that much easier for Chris Bosh on the offensive end. Bosh might end up being a 18 and 10 guy because of the space he will have to operate on the floor by having Rose-Carter and Gordon out there. If there is a way Toronto can get help by committee at the 5 spot, they are going to be in the fight for a playoff spot. Vince Carter should also feel a lot better because he doesn't have to feel like he needs to shoulder the load so much anymore. My pick for Rookie of the Year.

*9. Philadelphia 76ers - Josh Childress 6'8 SG/SF*
Notes: I tried at first to put Josh Smith at this spot, but then I realized this is Billy King and the 76ers. They did not hire Jim O'Brien to take a HS player because this guy will not play the HS players for years. So the 76ers need someone now. They take Childress because he can play next to AI or Big Dog and blend in on offense but will play good defense immediately which is an O'Brien staple. Childress' versatility will be extremely vital to this Philly team because they're so old and they have so many bad contracts that they need to take advantage of Allen Iverson's good years (at SG) while they have the chance. Salmons, Childress, Buckner, Korver, Green and McKie definitely gives the 76ers a plethora of wing players who are going to be counted on to step up next year. Get ready to play D and shoot a bunch of 3's boys. 

*10. Cleveland Cavaliers - Sebastian Telfair 5'11 PG*
Notes: Another team who I really wanted to place Josh Smith with, but I couldn't because they have Kapono, Brown, Newble, Wagner off the bench now. They have so many wing players but they have no capable back-up PG whatsoever. Telfair is the type of passer and leader that could end up making the 2nd unit of the Cavs (especially Wagner and Brown) turn into very productive players. With Jeff McInnis there in front of Sebastian, he can learn from Touche, but at the same time be playing with one of his buddies in Lebron. Lebron and Telfair on the court together would be ridiculous because they both have amazing court vision. I think the need for a back-up that can actually run an offense (sorry Kevin Ollie, JR Bremer and Mateen Cleaves) is much more important than adding a wing player here. Also to Telfair doubters (i.e. Jay Bilas = idiot) this guy is ready to come in today and contribute. He will only get stronger in the off-season, but he has been playing with semi-pro and NBA players during the summer since he was an 8th grader. He knows what it takes to compete in the league and if some don't think he has the hunger, just remember that he is coming from the projects. Guys from the PJ's have desire to make their lives better. Telfair is going to succeed. 

*11. Golden State Warriors - Raphael Araujo 6'11 C*
Notes: Golden State is going to need a Center and while you would like to think the Warriors take Perovic, the Warrios need help now. They are probably either going to trade Dampier or let that fool walk. Araujo is the perfect pick for the Warriors because he has a meanstreak and will actually attack the boards and be an enforcer for the Warriors. With Araujo-Murphy-Dunleavy-Richardson-Pietrus, the Warriors have a nucleus that new coach Mike Montgomery can groom together into winners. If they can co-erce Brent Barry to return to Oakland where his dad is a legend, they might have a better year than many people think. I think they should go big here because next year is the year of the PG and PF. They have a chance to get a Center, who is going to play hard all the time (unlike Dampier) and will be dishing out punishment to opposing teams who try to stop the high flying act of Pietrus-Richardson and Dunleavy. If Mullin has the right plan, the Warriors might be on the rise. 

*12. Seattle Sonics - Pavel Podkolzine 7'5 C *
Notes: The Sonics need a big man to actually do big man things like rebound, block shots and defend. Well Pavel is huge and at 7'5 taking a flyer on him might be a calculated gamble for the Sonics if Collison is healthy and Ridnour is ready to start (which he should be). All Pavel would be counted on to provide is outlet passes, when the Sonics run and good defense on Shaq, Yao and Tim Duncan. If the Sonics can get all of their cards in order, they still have excellent trade material in Jerome James (expiring), Vitaly Potapenko (expiring), Vlad Radmanovic and Flip Murray. This will be an interesting pick because the Sonics need help in the middle in the worst way. They can't afford to take another Euro or someone like David Harrison who might not fit with the team. 

*13. Portland Trailblazers - Luke Jackson 6’7 SG/SF*
Notes: Luke Jackson is skyrocketing up the draft boards, but I can't see him going higher than this. If Portland can't make a deal for a SG, then Jackson will end up being their SG of the future. This basically spells the end for Qyntel Woods, who will now have to get PT for someone else. He will most likely be exposed to the expansion draft. Jackson is a very good scorer and slasher and the fact that he is grading out as a better athlete than some think, will make him a good pick for the Blazers. He also should play well as the local boy. 

*14. Chicago Bulls (from the Utah Jazz) - Kirk Snyder 6’6 SG*
Notes: Now we get down to the Chicago Bulls. Once Deng was off the board, the Bulls had to get serious about trading down. Getting Harpring was an upgrade at SF (over Gill, Pippen or any other NBDL scrubs they could find). Now it is time for the Bulls to get some guys who have the ability to make an instant impact. Kirk Snyder is No. 1 on that list. This is a 6'6 Michael Finley clone, who works harder than most. He was so confident in his abilities that he got an agent damn near before anyone else. After seeing what he did to Michigan State, Gonzaga, Kansas and the WAC, I am liable to get a shirt that says I believe in Kirk's (Hinrich and Snyder). Snyder is a tough guy who will get after it on the defensive end, but has the type of explosive scoring ability you love. The guy really has the ability to score all over the floor. All you need to do is whip out the tape of his floater over Maurice Ager in the first round and his deep 3's from all over the court. This guy might end up being one of the best players in the draft. He has gotten better every year he has played ball since getting to Reno. 

*15. Boston Celtics - Al Jefferson 6’9 PF*
Notes: Here comes the 4th HS player chosen. The Celtics pick man-child Al Jefferson at 15, although they could go with someone like Tiago Splitter if they really feel it. I don't think they will go with Splitter because Jefferson is being compared to Amare Stoudemire. Remember, Danny Ainge was in love with Stoudemire pre-drafft in 2002 and the same thing might happen again with big Al. Jefferson has the type of body and game where he might be able to play from day one. If he is here, I have to believe that the Celtics will take him and take the chance that Dorell Wright might not be there at 24 or 25. 

*16. Chicago Bulls (from the Utah Jazz) - Jameer Nelson 6’0 PG *
Notes: The Bulls finally have a PG and it seems like they are always drafting PG's, but with Hinrich-Snyder-Harpring-Chandler and Curry in the fold, the Bulls are now in the market for building depth. The first thing they need is a legit back-up PG. I like Jannero Pargo, but let's face it, he is not a natural PG (he played the two in JUCO and at Arkansas) and he is much better shooting the ball coming off screens. The Bulls draft Nelson because here is another guy that is ready to come in and play now, and with Hinrich's defensive ability, the Bulls will sometimes platoon the two together in an effort to attack opponents with pressure defense. Also having a capable back-up like Nelson (who could take on an Earl Watson/Bobby Jackson/Troy Hudson role), will only make Hinrich more affective, as he won't be spent playing too many minutes. The Bulls give it one more go with Chandler and Curry and hope that JYD, Antonio Davis, Kendall Gill and whoeever else they get to man the C spot (in a back-up role) to make this team better. The Bulls need to get better now. *The Bulls could also use this pick as tradebait with someone like Golden State who is in the market for a young PG. Some have compared Nelson to a young T-Bug (Timmy Hardaway), so a deal like Jason Richardson for Jameer Nelson, Linton Johnson and a future No. 1 pick (lottery protected) might work *.

*17. Atlanta Hawks - Josh Smith 6’8 SG/SF*
Notes: The Local Boy drops after all. While it may seem strange to see one of the best specimens drop so far in the draft, when looking at who was picked ahead of him and by whom it starts to make sense. I only saw two teams (Philly and Cleveland) that would take him, but with the climate to win now for some of these teams, it makes sense that Smith is going to be one of the guys to drop. Now having said all that, what a remarkable bunch of good fortune for the Atlanta Hawks. The team picks up maybe the millenium verision of Magic Johson in Shaun Livingston and the 2K4 edition to Dominque Wilkins, in the hometown kid Smith. This couldn't be any better for the Hawks. They have a chance to grow two HS players together and if the end of the season was any indication to how they are going to play, then the HS players should get plenty of PT. Diaw is a perfect sixth man and in 2-3 years the Livingston-Terry-Smith trio might be one of the best in the NBA (especially with Terry entering his prime during that time).

*18. New Orleans Hornets - Andre Igoudala 6’6 SG/SF*
Notes: The movement by a couple of swingmen above, pushes Igoudala down the the Hornets much to the delight of the Hornets. They are so old on the perimeter (Mash, Augmon, Lynch, Wesley, Armstrong) or injured (Alexander, Davis), that they need an infusion of youth on the perimeter. Igoudala is the type of playmaking SG (as evidenced by 3 triple doubles last year), that he could play well with Magloire and Baron Davis. If Courtney Alexander can come back successfully from his ACL injury (all signs point to it), the Hornets have gotten remarkably better on the perimeter athletically and youth wise than they have been for a very long time. If it helps finally put David Wesley on the bench, then the Hornets should praise Jesus. Igoudala IMO at this spot is the steal of the draft. 

*19. Miami Heat - David Harrison 7’0 C*
Notes: The Miami Heat need a Center. David Harrison is the best low post scorer at the C spot in this draft (outside of Araujo). While picking Ramos sounds tempting, Riles has made a living taking guys with supposed bad attitudes and turning them into productive players. Harrison is ready to play now (noticing a trend), and for Miami, they are realistically looking at making a run at the Finals out of the EC. If Harrison can be a 20 mpg player for them (I see no reason why not) then the Heat might be better off. If they are able to sign Carlos Arroyo in the off-season (he has said he wants to return to Miami), they could start the season with an Arroyo-Wade-Butler-Odom-Grant lineup with Alston, Jones, Harrison and Haslem off the bench. By the end of the year, I would expect to see Arroyo-Wade-Odom-Grant-Harrison with Caron Butler becoming instant offense off the bench for this team, unless they decide to leep Lamar at PF full time, which would move Grant to the bench. 

*20. Denver Nuggets - Tiago Splitter 6’11 PF*
Notes: Well Kiki needs a SG and a C this off-season. However, they are not going to go after guys who don't fit. They went Brazilian before and they will go Brazilian again this time as they can't afford to let Splitter fall past them. Splitter has Gasol-like potential and that is something that Kiki won't pass on. If Splitter pans out, the Nene-Tiago-Melo front line would be something special. The Nuggets could probably get away with having Nene defend Centers, but on offense be a matchup nightmare, especially if Skita pans out as a Shooting Forward off the bench. The Nuggets just keep stockpiling talent and look to make their move in FA. 

*21. Utah Jazz - Kosta Perovic 7’2 C*
Notes: Utah has their PF of the future in Biedrins and they go with another big man in Perovic. Concerns about whether Perovic will be able to come over drop him down to Utah. Utah can afford to wait on him, so they allow him to play for Partizan next year if his buyout is too big. They still have Collins, Borchardt, Handlogten to man the middle. The Jazz just may have become the first all Euro frontline in the league in two years with Kirilenko-Biedrins and Perovic. Not to mention Raul Lopez, Gordon Giricek, and Sasha Pavlovic. If the Jazz end up with this draft, they just had an A draft. They filled some needs and ended up balancing their team out more thus making AK-47 even more valuable. Team International just got more flavor. 

*22. New Jersey Nets - Sergei Monya 6’8 SG/SF*
Notes: Sooner or later the Nets are going to move Richard Jefferson to the 2G spot. Monya is said to be a great shooter and that is something that the Nets need desperately. If Monya can't come over next year, the Nets will let him stay at CSKA Moscow for the year and bring him over once his buyout drops. With Planinnic, Kristic and Monya in the coming year, the Nets hope they have addressed their woeful outside shooting by this time next year. Monya is said to have Peja like ability. You have to wonder what a guy like Peja would look like playing next to Kidd-Jefferson-Martin. 

*23. Portland Trailblazers - LaMarcus Aldridge 6’11 PF/C*
Notes: I had Johan Petro here, but if he pulls out, I have a feeling the Blazers will give Aldridge a promise because like Travis Outlaw, he has incredible upside. With Dale Davis, SAR and Damon all having expiring deals, Aldridge could be used as an incentive for someone to take on one of these expring deals to net the Blazers a capable PG or a superstar SG. At this pick, I think the Blazers being that they have a lot of talent on the roster as it is, they go for another youngster that they can groom into being a bigtime player. Aldridge has, some of the best potential of the HS players in this draft. He has the talent to be the best player, but we'll have to see if he has the drive. 

*24. Boston Celtics - Dorell Wright 6’7 SG*
Notes: Here we are finally back to the Celtics and lo and behold, the Celtics are going to take another HS player. This one being Dorell Wright. Danny Ainge is going with the players with the most potential after grabbing his Amare-like player in Jefferson with the 15th pick. Wright will sit and learn behind Jiri Welsch, Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis and like Kendrick Perkins a year before him, he will be put on a strict workout program to tone him up and bulk him up. Ainge has a very strong strength and conditioning program for his young players, so while Wright probably won't contribute this year (because of who is in front of him and his rawness), his 2nd year might surprise some people. 

*25. Boston Celtics - Robert Swift 7’0 C*
Notes: The return of Big Red to Boston. This time it is Robert Swift. For some reason, I see good things in this kid. Maybe I am biased for redheads (usually women ), but I like what Danny Ainge is building here. Between Perkins, Jefferson and Swift, he has a big man rotation for the next 10 years. The one thing the Celtics wanted to do was get younger and gain more depth. Bringing in a teaching coach like Doc Rivers was a start. I think Swfit if he can put on the right kind of weight, can be a bigtime player. Remember, respected basketball mind Henry Bibby (we won't speak about his personality), felt that Robert might be the best big man to come out of California in 10 years. That includes Tyson Chandler, Jelani McCoy and a bunch of other guys who have come from the SoCal. I respect Bibby as a basketball afficianado, so I will co-sign his opinion. One thing I like about Swift that breaks the soft white guy mold, is that unlike guys like Chris Mihm, this kid dunks everything. I like that aggression. If he stays that way, skies the limit IMO. 

*26. Sacramento Kings - Peja Samardziski 7’0 C*
Notes: Vlade, you sly dog you. Somehow you got Peja to fall all the way into your lap at 27, even though Chad Ford is doing everything in his power to hype him up. This sets up nicely for the Kings, because they have found their successor to Divac. Plus, like Utah, the Kings can afford to leave him overseas for a year, which helps out Divac's Partizan team. The Kings need to upgrade the athleticism, but they can take care of that in FA or trades this off-season. Getting another big to pair with Brad Miller and Songaila in the future is very important. 

*27. Los Angeles Lakers - Kris Humphries 6’8 PF*
Notes: The Lakers need everything and unfortunately for them, they can't get everything. However, with them staring at the precipice of another NBA title, they saw how much success they had with Karl Malone, so why not take a guy who some have called a young Karl Malone in Kris Humphries. The Lakers really need to start thinking about getting their young players to play better. The first thing that would help is scrapping the Triangle offense and beginning to build around Kobe. In Kareem Rush, Luke Walton and Brian Cook, they have some nice pieces but they need more. They go for Humphries because of his physical nature at the PF spot. He throws bows and scraps and has the ability to get dirty. He is the anti-Brian Cook. 

*28. San Antonio Spurs - Anderson Varejao 6'10 PF*
Notes: Spurs were hoping that Monya was there, but since he isn't they take a flyer on Anderson Varejao. Varejao acquitted himself very well in Puerto Rico (just ask Jermaine O'Neal) against the USA team this past summer. Coming off the bench behind Duncan and Rasho and playing with Scola (coming over next year) would allow Anderson to merely blend in and provide energy and much needed size off the bench. Face it Malik Rose is too small. If Anderson is the pick, the Spurs did it to the league again, as they found another young, athletic guy to plug into the machine behind Duncan, who will play hard and give maximum effort at all times. This would be a coup for them. 

*29. Minnesota Timberwolves - forfeited*
Notes: When you really think about it, Minnesota gave up all of those draft picks for Ervin Johnson and Sam Cassell. Still a poor trade-off IMO. I hope no NBA team ever does something that stupid again.

*30. Indiana Pacers - JR Smith 6’5 SG*
Notes: My how the mighty have fallen. JR Smith falls all the way to the last pick of the first round. The Pacers (Donnie Walsh in particular) having such good forturnes with HS players in the past, takes a flyer on another one. Smith brings a high wire act to Indiana (similar to Fred Jones), but unlike Jones is a much better perimeter shooter at the same age, probably even now. THis guy has bust written all over him, but now that he slipped to the Pacers and Bird, Walsh and Carlisle, I am not so sure if that will be the case. These guys know how to develop talent better than most. 

SECOND ROUND (through the first 11 picks, 40 picks overall)
*31. Orlando Magic - Chris Duhon 6'1*
Notes: The Magic have their stud PF, now they go after a pass first PG. Duhon is the best of the Pass-first PG's left. He will bring defense and stability to the point position that saw Tyronn Lue and Reece Gaines playing there. Yuck. If Duhon can't beat those two guys out for the starting job, he ought to hang it up. Like I said in my previous mock, if Duhon has gotten over the alcohol problems that dogged him at Duke and gets rid of all the bad weight he could become a vital cog in the Magic resurgence. 

*32. Utah Jazz (from the Chicago Bulls) - Delonte West 6’3 PG/SG*
Notes: I think it is safe to say that Delonte West is not coming back to Saint Joseph's. First, this guy is going to be picked either in the first round or the top of the 2nd round by someone who needs a PG. While West is a bit of a combo guard, he has the handles to be an effective PG on the next level. With Arroyo most likely flying the coup to South Beach and Lopez still up in the air about his consistency, there is a real good chance that either West or Mo Williams could win this job. Both are exceptional scorers from the PG spot, only difference is that Mo is a more natural PG. I think this is a calculated gamble by the Jazz, because like last year with Williams, if this one pays off they just got themselves a heck of a player. 

*33. Washington Wizards - Ha-Seung Jin 7’3 C*
Notes: The Wizards drafted a big man that is probably not going to be around for a year, so why not take a chance on another project. This time big Ha. If Ha is improving like people think, then having him come in and compete for making the team might not be so bad. You never know he might excel in Eddie Jordan's style of offense. I don't know much about this kid, but the Wizards when you look up and down their roster don't need much of anything besides good health and some experience for all the youth on the roster. This is a pick where they can reach a little and if this guy even becomes just a guy who can give fouls on guys like Shaq and Yao then drafting him was a plus. This is a no risk, high reward type of pick. 

*34. Charlotte Bobcats - Ryan Gomes 6'7 SF*
Notes: Charlotte went with a HS player even though they said they weren't going to do that. Well, that's okay because they got another one of those sleeper players who is ready to come in and contribute from day one. Gomes is that kind of guy. He is a bit of a tweener, but if he was a straight position player, then he would be a top 15 pick. For some reason, I see a bit of Jamal Mashburn in his game as he can take you on the block or hit the mid-range jay. He also diversifies his game every year. He was a straight post up player as freshman and as a junior had become an All-American, with handles, a jumpshot and the ability to score from anywhere on the floor. 

*35. Atlanta Hawks - PJ Ramos 7'4 C*
Notes: The Hawks went with two HS prospects with their first two picks and with their 3rd pick, they go with a foreign prospect. This one being Peter John Ramos. Ramos is huge, but the one thing they say about him is that he can really run the floor. Which is a plus because Billy Knight and Dominique want to put a running team on the floor. Ramos is another one of those huge prospects that if he can be even decent, he was well worth this selection. Another pick where the reward is great, and the risk is minimal. I bet dollars to donuts he would make this roster. 

*36. Seattle Sonics - Damir Omerhodzic 6'10 PF*
Notes: Seattle has Nick Collison coming off shoulder surgery so they take a Euro player who they can stash overseas for a few years anyway and let him develop. This pick would probably spell the end of Vlad Radmanovic's days in Seattle. He is a natural SF, being forced to play PF and in Damir, they can groom him to either play both spots off the bench or if he is good enough compete with Collison for his starting job. 

*37. Orlando Magic - Victor Khryapa 6'8 SF*
Notes: The Magic are now taking the best available player. Khryapa can play some D and the one thing the Magic didn't do well was play Defense. In drafting Okafor, Duhon and Khryapa, the Magic just became a much better defensive team and with a few trades (hopefully one for a C), they will be right back in the playoff hunt next year. This draft for the Magic would be met by an A for me if they pull it off. 

*38. Atlanta Hawks - Kevin Martin 6'7 SG*
Notes: The Hawks, do just like the Magic. Take the best player available. Martin is a scorer. He avg. over 25 ppg at Western Carolina and he put up 44 on Georgia this past year and 29 on Virginia Tech. The guy has an uncanny ability to score. If it wasn't for his competition level and slight frame, he probably would be a lotto pick. Just remember that Jarvis Hayes played at Western Carolina before transferring to Georgia and he never put up the kind of numbers that Martin did. Martin is a gem that is waiting to be cleaned. If the Hawks re-sign Sura, they will have a starting wing group of Sura-Terry and Diaw (Jackson is gone) and then off their bench they would have Livingston-Martin and Smith. The Hawks would be smart to just keep building and play these guys big minutes and run up and down till you can't no more. That is a faster way to get these guys experience. Play to their strengths. 

*39. Chicago Bulls - Lawrence Roberts 6’9 PF*
Notes: The Chicago Bulls have basically been stockpiling players. They are looking for Paxson's type of players. Unlike, Mario Austin a year ago, Roberts is a mature no-nonsense athletic forward with game. He will fit right in with Scott Skiles and bring in every night. Here is another guy that with his hard work and tenacity (like a Carlos Boozer) could create quite a nice career for himself. He also should be ready because with an aging Antonio Davis and a fragile Tyson Chandler (he is almost out of chances), this could be a big time opportunity for him to prove himself and make it in the league. Roberts has the pedigree but we will see if he has the game. 

*40. Toronto Raptors - Jaime Lloreda 6’9 PF*
Notes: The Raptors got their PG of the future and although they still don't have a bookend for Bosh, they take a flyer on tough guy extraordinaire in Jaime Lloreda. I like him because he will elbow, scratch, claw and fight his way to rebounds (especially offensive rebounds). He is still kind of raw, but he makes up for that with a Rodman like tenacity. I think he will be a better version of JYD was for them, except he can actually finish around the hoop. 

*41. Boston Celtics - Sasha Vujacic 6'7 PG/SG*
Notes: Boston kinds of lucks up. They were hoping to find a PG in this draft around this time and Sasha happens to fall to them. A big PG and someone to play off of Marcus Banks. This is another good pick, because you can leave him overseas for a few years to keep an extra spot on your roster and when he is ready bring him right on over. I don't know how likely it is he will be here, but since Ainge has scouted Europe extensively, wouldn't be surprised to see him here at this spot. 3 HS kids and a European Combo guard; Ainge is going to get lit up like a Christmas tree in Boston. However, he is building depth and in a year or two, he will look like a genius. The guys he picked all have the ability to be the best players at their respective positions out of the deepest HS class since 1979. I am not giving up on Ainge just yet.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

You must be a Utah fan, hoping to god that the Clippers take a player they don't need. I find it hard to believe that the Clippers would not trade their pick to the Hawks for the #6, #17 and a future 1st rounder. This would allow the Hawks to get Howard and allow the Clippers to get a good PG, which is something they need badly, plus extras. 

It just make too much sense. On top of that, the Bulls need a good SF and Deng would be perfect for them.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

While I agree that the CHI pick looks to be most definitely in play, & I do think there will be a trade (more likely a few trades), I think projecting one into a mock draft is a bad idea, but chances are the #3 pick will be dealt. Not sure that the trade with UTA is the best they could get though. As for the picks, my thoughts are

#1 and #2 are right on, I think this is how bothof those picks will go down, and barring an unbeleivable trade scenario both ORL and the Clips WILL keep their picks.

Howard will go #3, whether it is CHI taking him and then dealing Chandler or another team (POR :gopray: ) trading up to get him, he will not slip to #4.

That leaves CHA, and I still say they go Ben Gordon (or Devin Harris?), I just can't buy that Childress could rise that high, they want an experienced kid (relatively speaking) and have made theat intention loud an clear, now unless it is a huge smoke screen, they will not go HS (although IF Howard dropped their, I think they would take him, but he won't).

#13 As a POR fan I am really torn with this pick, it is a distinct possibility, but I still feel it is a mistake to take Jackson at #13. I don't think he can play SG, our GM doesn't think he can play SG, & we have 3 SF as it is right now. But he could be the best on the board at that time.

I just cannot see Josh Smith dropping to #17 or Tiago Splitter dropping to #20, & I think Aldridge pulls out.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> It just make too much sense. On top of that, the Bulls need a good SF and Deng would be perfect for them.


Yeah, but I believe the others who say that the Clippers franchise exists only to annoy the Bulls. The Clips will take Deng and giggle like schoolgirls.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> I find it hard to believe that the Clippers would not trade their pick to the Hawks for the #6, #17 and a future 1st rounder.


:laugh:


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Given that Atl essentially does not have a roster, I find it hard to believe they will entertain the idea of trading the 6, 17 and what would no doubt be a high future pick for the 2. Perhaps if the future pick were heavily protected they would do it. Otherwise I just don't see it. Howard is not Melo, or Darko (potentialwise). In fact I would rather have Bosh.


Nice job HKF. I like your trade, realistic I thought, very sensible. Keep the variety going on those avatars.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

I don't know about the Bosh one, CB is more versatile and more athletic but Dwight will top out at or over the 7 foot mark when he's done. Plus he has the wider frame to take the punishment down low


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bobcats won't draft Howard... the GM has already stated that they are not interested in drafting a High School player. Andris Biedrins seems like a very likely option to me if all goes according to plan.

Cavs should draft Jameer Nelson, this guy has the penetration skills and outside range (not to mention experience) that would be a dynamite combination alongside LBJ. Cavs finally get their true PG, although Silas will have to toughen up Nelson's defense. 

Clippers trade #2 to Hawks for #6 and #17. Telfair has the hype and marketing deals that Donald Sterling loves. This kid just doesn't have enough potential to go in the lottery right now, that is why the Clippers will look to get him in the late teens. Atlanta obviously takes hometown hero Dwight Howard with the #2 pick, and the Clippers take Andriuskeviscus at #6. They will leave him overseas for a year, maybe give Kaman a chance to prove he will be more than a 10 and 8 center. If QRich is demanding a big extension, I wouldn't be surprised to see the Clippers take Josh Smith at #6. It's never easy to predict what the Clippers will do, but if they are smart they can easily get two quality players out of this draft. Perhaps Devin Harris at #6, and *JR* Smith at #17.

Another scenario: The Clips draft Livingston with the #2 pick.

And with that trade, the Bulls keep the #3 pick and take Luol Deng, who should be a very decent NBA player.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Clippers trade #2 to Hawks for #6 and #17. Telfair has the hype and marketing deals that Donald Sterling loves. This kid just doesn't have enough potential to go in the lottery right now, that is why the Clippers will look to get him in the late teens. Atlanta obviously takes hometown hero Dwight Howard with the #2 pick, and the Clippers take Andriuskeviscus at #6. They will leave him overseas for a year, maybe give Kaman a chance to prove he will be more than a 10 and 8 center. If QRich is demanding a big extension, I wouldn't be surprised to see the Clippers take Josh Smith at #6. It's never easy to predict what the Clippers will do, but if they are smart they can easily get two quality players out of this draft. Perhaps Devin Harris at #6, and *JR* Smith at #17.


I don't think the 6 and 17 is enough to move up to the 2. I think they'd need to throw in a future 1st Rounder, lottery protected or something. Look at the precedents. Remember the New Jersey/Houston trade a few years ago, where the Rockets traded 3 First Rounders(Richard Jefferson, Jason Collins and Brandon Armstrong) just to go up to the 7 spot and take Eddie Griffin. Trading up in the draft is harder than most people think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Name the last time the Clippers ever traded down? They are not going to trade down for a HS player. Dunleavy wants to win now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Name the last time the Clippers ever traded down? They are not going to trade down for a HS player. Dunleavy wants to win now.


And how does drafting Luol Deng help? A solid player, but doesn't turn this franchise into a winning WC team. If they keep the #2 pick, they should draft Livingston. Deng is a great player but won't be much of an upgrade over Richardson this year or the next. Doesn't matter if Dunleavy wants to win or not, he is coaching the Clippers, an organization not built to win. If they want to win, they should consider the damage a 6'7 PG can inflict on other teams a couple years down the road.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> I don't think the 6 and 17 is enough to move up to the 2. I think they'd need to throw in a future 1st Rounder, lottery protected or something. Look at the precedents. Remember the New Jersey/Houston trade a few years ago, where the Rockets traded 3 First Rounders(Richard Jefferson, Jason Collins and Brandon Armstrong) just to go up to the 7 spot and take Eddie Griffin. Trading up in the draft is harder than most people think.


Even Sterling knows the risk of trading a lottery bound organization's future first round pick. Will come back to bite him in the ***.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is the Clippers. Logic has no place here. 

They draft Deng and let Q walk. They won't get Kobe, so they will do something like offer Brent Barry a deal (this guy is buying a house in LA now). 

C - Kaman
PF - Brand
SF - Deng
SG - Maggette
PG - Brent Barry or Jamal Crawford (he can be had for the right deal)

Bench
C - Drobjnak/Ely
PF - Wilcox
SF - Simmons (re-signed)
SG - House
PG - Jaric

This would be a better Clipper team than last year. I don't remember the Clippers ever trading down (outside of being able to get Elton Brand). Unless they are blown away with a deal, they will take Deng. Also Deng is a much better team player than Q is.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Bobcats won't draft Howard... the GM has already stated that they are not interested in drafting a High School player. Andris Biedrins seems like a very likely option to me if all goes according to plan.


They may draft Biedrins, but never ever listen to what a GM has to say about the draft. Ever. They all become liars this time of year. Everyone is on a misinformation campaign to keep other teams guessing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I could knock a few things about this mock but with the trouble you went through to be this thorough I'm just going to give you props instead. 

Anyone who says they know how this draft is gonna go is lying. there could be deals done all over the place here. 

Players not previously thought to be lottery will be. Others won't. 

I like that you went unconventional with some players like Josh Smith falling and Livingston going at 7. 

I actually think the Wizards could take Livingston at 5. 

I really don't like Humphries for the Lakers not saying they won't take him but I didn't like his game at all when I saw him play. He played really aggresively but appeared much closer to 6'7 than 6'8 or 6'9. Good rebounder ,strong player but not skilled or quick enough for my taste I don't think his game translates well to the NBA.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> This thread is empty right now, but once it happens, I am going to fill in all the blanks.


I don't think Nelson will go after Telefair.

I don't think the Wiz miss a chance to grab Livingston and slide arenas to the 2 and Stack to the 3.

I think the Seattle pick is dead on. I know they want to wait and see what they have in Nick, and that their backcourt is all taken care of. They seem to me to be the most likely to take this gamble.


Kris Humphries will be picked were you have Dorrel Wright.

I still think Atlanta makes a trade with the Clips but we'll see.

Utah, just came out with the best defensive front court in 3 years, Kirilenko Biedrins ( not sold on but everyone else is ) and Perovic ( sold on but everyone else isn't) someone has to stop them.

Also Gordon's explosive scoring will make the 76ers love him more than Childress. Especially when they have Snow a good defensive pointguard one their roster.


I think the Blazers desperatly want Luke Jackson. That is a good pick.


Monya is an absolute steal for the nets, if he slips that low.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: My Mock Draft (Post Lottery) *Last one**



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Nelson well go after Telefair.
> ...


I have Gordon going to the Raptors not the Sixers. Also can you edit your post, because you didn't have to quote my entire mock. That makes the page so long. LOL.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: My Mock Draft (Post Lottery) *Last one**



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I have Gordon going to the Raptors not the Sixers.


Fixed it was childress


> Also can you edit your post, because you didn't have to quote my entire mock. That makes the page so long. LOL.


Yes, sorry it's a script for firebird.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Some bold moves Kong, but I would have to doubt that if the Jazz moved up, they would take Andris before Howard. I think they would like more offense from the post, which Howard could provide more.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

the only thing i dont agree with is that harrison is too high and iggy is too low. i also would have liked to see romain sato or antonio burks in the second round. they will be the steals of the draft behind snyder and jameer.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey do you have a job? :laugh: Seriously don't spend your time writing so much for a mock draft *before* the lottery has even taken place.


I like the move of Synder and Jefferson a little higher, Igoudala will never drop that low though, that is ridiculous. 

But again, unless you are super bored, don't waste your time writing all of that. Unless you enjoy it, if so great.


Also how do you know how good the foreign players are? How do you watch the play?


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> *14. Chicago Bulls (from the Utah Jazz) - Kirk Snyder 6’6 SG*
> Notes: Now we get down to the Chicago Bulls. Once Deng was off the board, the Bulls had to get serious about trading down. Getting Harpring was an upgrade at SF (over Gill, Pippen or any other NBDL scrubs they could find). Now it is time for the Bulls to get some guys who have the ability to make an instant impact. Kirk Snyder is No. 1 on that list. This is a 6'6 Michael Finley clone, who works harder than most. He was so confident in his abilities that he got an agent damn near before anyone else. After seeing what he did to Michigan State, Gonzaga, Kansas and the WAC, I am liable to get a shirt that says I believe in Kirk's (Hinrich and Snyder). Snyder is a tough guy who will get after it on the defensive end, but has the type of explosive scoring ability you love. The guy really has the ability to score all over the floor. All you need to do is whip out the tape of his floater over Maurice Ager in the first round and his deep 3's from all over the court. This guy might end up being one of the best players in the draft. He has gotten better every year he has played ball since getting to Reno.
> ...


While I think Deng will be available at #3 and there's a good chance the Bulls will select him, I also like your option if the Bulls do decide to trade.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> *14. Chicago Bulls (from the Utah Jazz) - Kirk Snyder 6’6 SG*
> Notes: Now we get down to the Chicago Bulls. Once Deng was off the board, the Bulls had to get serious about trading down. Getting Harpring was an upgrade at SF (over Gill, Pippen or any other NBDL scrubs they could find). Now it is time for the Bulls to get some guys who have the ability to make an instant impact. Kirk Snyder is No. 1 on that list. This is a 6'6 Michael Finley clone, who works harder than most. He was so confident in his abilities that he got an agent damn near before anyone else. After seeing what he did to Michigan State, Gonzaga, Kansas and the WAC, I am liable to get a shirt that says I believe in Kirk's (Hinrich and Snyder). Snyder is a tough guy who will get after it on the defensive end, but has the type of explosive scoring ability you love. The guy really has the ability to score all over the floor. All you need to do is whip out the tape of his floater over Maurice Ager in the first round and his deep 3's from all over the court. This guy might end up being one of the best players in the draft. He has gotten better every year he has played ball since getting to Reno.
> ...


While I think Deng will be available at #3 and there's a good chance the Bulls will select him, I also like your option if the Bulls do decide to trade.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Hong Kong Fooey do you have a job? :laugh: Seriously don't spend your time writing so much for a mock draft *before* the lottery has even taken place.


The lottery happened on Wednesday OZZY. I wrote it at night after the lottery happened. Why shouldn't I?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

HKF,

Great work on this mock, though I'm not the biggest fan of the Josh Childress selection for the Sixers, though, I can understand your reasoning. Some reason I see him being a guy who's solid at best in the pros, and with the Sixers not having a draft pick next season, it'd seriously benefit them to take a gamble on someone like Josh Smith. While he wouldn't get much play, he'd at least be good enough to be a finisher on the break, which is something the Sixers need more of (considering Dalembert's the only one now).


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I think the Blazers desperatly want Luke Jackson. That is a good pick


I think that is what they WANT people (cough...Gm's....cough) to think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> HKF,
> 
> Great work on this mock, though I'm not the biggest fan of the Josh Childress selection for the Sixers, though, I can understand your reasoning. Some reason I see him being a guy who's solid at best in the pros, and with the Sixers not having a draft pick next season, it'd seriously benefit them to take a gamble on someone like Josh Smith. While he wouldn't get much play, he'd at least be good enough to be a finisher on the break, which is something the Sixers need more of (considering Dalembert's the only one now).


The only problem is O'Brien doesn't play the young guys.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The only problem is O'Brien doesn't play the young guys.


That's true, but if he's being honest in these interviews he's been having, he's looking to play the guy who they draft, and they're looking for someone who's improving. While I wish that was Josh Smith, or Iguodala, the more I think about it, it's sounding like Josh Childress.

Funny thing though, I was reading Insider, and Chad Ford has Childress going to Chicago at #3. :laugh:


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

I like this mock alot.

PG Livingston
SG Terry
SF Smith

All you have to do now is do something with the frontcourt, and add a player or two more to the Sura-Diaw bench.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> I like this mock alot.
> 
> PG Livingston
> ...


I also had Kevin Martin going to ATL in the 2nd round. He would be a fine back-up SG to have. 

The Hawks already have good/decent back-up Bigs if you ask me in Pryzbilla, Crawford, Collier and N'Diaye. They need two guys who can start at PF and C (they have the money to go out and look for them). 

Maybe they will go after Stromile Swift?


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I also had Kevin Martin going to ATL in the 2nd round. He would be a fine back-up SG to have.
> ...


Yeah, one Insider article mentioned giving Kenyon the max. I think it's the only way to bring a talent like him to ATL, but that might not be a wise long-term decision. This is not a 1-year plan, and Billy knows that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hawks4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, one Insider article mentioned giving Kenyon the max. I think it's the only way to bring a talent like him to ATL, but that might not be a wise long-term decision. This is not a 1-year plan, and Billy knows that.


They could try to get Dampier and then sign Swift to play PF. I would not sign anyone to the max, especially not Kenyon Martin.

Maybe they can make a run at Camby and Swift. 3 year deal worth 8 million for Camby and 4 worth 6-7 for Swift. That gives them an athletic frontcourt to go up and down with, especially if they are grooming Livingston and Wright (should they get them).


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Bobcats won't draft Howard... the GM has already stated that they are not interested in drafting a High School player. Andris Biedrins seems like a very likely option to me if all goes according to plan.


The Bobcats are using a smokescreen. Why else would they be talking with both Dallas and the Clippers for the #1 or #2 pick?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Dallas?

I like this mock. Iggy is pretty low, but it's good. Deng to LA... hmm...

With this scenario, the picking teams do seem to get much better. Being realistic, that kind of makes it hard to swallow. I'll believe it when I see it. :laugh:


----------

